# file sharing on digital picture frame



## mfaerber (Dec 28, 2006)

The Short of It:
I want to be able to access the SD card on my WIFI-enabled digital picture frame from anywhere so that I can add pics to it from any computer whenever I want.

The Long of It:
I have bought a digital picture frame for my girlfriend's grandmother. It is a refurb Kodak EasyShare EX1011 (http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.j...uestid=376). It is an interesting frame because among the many things it can do, it can connect to the internet via WIFI and you can download pics onto it via http://www.kodakgallery.com. This is what I like about it. I can technically send photos to it from my computer, which is a state away, and it will receive them on it's own, whenever I want as long as grandma's WIFI router is on (her computer is not necessary). So I want to be able to do this without her ever having to touch the frame and certainly not a computer.

Now here is the tricky part, and realize that I've read probably every review/tutorial on this frame and have spent many hours working on it, there are three folders that pictures are sent to in the frame. The first folder is associated with the frames built in memory ("My Frame"), but that only holds 128mb worth. The second folder is for connecting to http://www.kodakgallery.com ("Kodak Gallery"), where anyone can log in and upload photos to the frame, but that sucks because you have to buy a photo from them once in a while and you cannot upload videos or mp3 (which the frame will display!), and it's slow, and it reduces the photo quality before it sends it. The third folder is for the several different kinds of memory cards that it can take (you can also hook a usb drive up to it!),this folder is called "MMC/SD".

So, the folder I am interested in is the "MMC/SD Folder" because it can hold the most pictures and unlike the "Kodak Gallery Folder" if it is in slideshow mode, and you turn the frame off, once you turn the frame on again it will resume the slideshow. Don't ask my why this is not the case with all of the folders... everyone complains about it... Oh, and I have a 2gb SD card for it.

Now, here is what I'd like to do, and I think it is possible because I have heard complaints that this frame should be hackable, which I don't care about because who the hell would want to hack a frame, right? Well, in this case, I want to hack my own frame. As long as the frame is connected to the internet via a WIFI router, and I know all the info about the Frame, SD Card, and Router, shouldn't I be able to access the SD card remotely, like say, FTP to it, and copy pics/videos/mp3s directly to it from anywhere? Grandma lives out of state, so it's not like I can drop by whenever to do this the easy way...

Note that when I connect the frame to my computer via the USB cable, it recognizes the internal memory as a drive, and the SD card memory as another drive... which is what you would expect, I suppose.

Isn't this very possible? How should I go about it?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## mfaerber (Dec 28, 2006)

NOTE: I know the MAC address of my Frame.


----------



## mfaerber (Dec 28, 2006)

NOTE #2: I now know the IP address that my router is assigning my Frame.


----------



## mfaerber (Dec 28, 2006)

This might be helpful (I am looking into port forwarding):

Here is exactly what my routers' log looks like when the only internet activity going through the router is my photoframe connecting to www.kodakgallery.com, giving the server the correct username and password, and then downloading a new photo that I uploaded to the gallery while the Frame was OFF. (I cleared the log just before turning the frame back on)

[ALLOW: www.kodak.com] Source: (Frame IP addy) Sunday, 22 Jun 2008 17:06:33
[ALLOW: locator.kodakgallery.com] Source: (Frame IP addy) Sunday, 22 Jun 2008 17:06:35
[ALLOW: xmi.kodakgallery.com] Source: (Frame IP addy) Sunday, 22 Jun 2008 17:06:36
[ALLOW: hr-edits.kodakgallery.com] Source: (Frame IP addy) Sunday, 22 Jun 2008 17:06:43


----------



## bumpyballs (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi mfaerber, thought I'd join you in your discussion, people may look at you funny if you continue to talk to yourself! 

Have you had any luck with this? Have you found any open ports on the frame?


----------



## bumpyballs (Aug 6, 2008)

I found port 4098 open on my frame, I just don't know what to do with it. It seems to be used by "drmsfsd" according to a quick Google search, but what the hell is drmsfsd, and how can it be accessed? I tried telnet, ftp, http, tftp, not sure what else it could be.


----------



## mfaerber (Dec 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, bumpyballs, in the end I did not have much luck and I no longer have the frame so it's too late to try anything new.

I did get close to what I wanted to do using a google gadget (can't remember which one) that is made for searching for wifi devices and uploading content. You could also try http://www.framechannel.com/ .


----------

